# Looking for fixture that shoots a square beam of light



## catwoman (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi, I'm an interior designer with an odd need, but I have reason to believe it exists. Just hard to find!

I would like to install three square ceiling lights (don't care if they are hi hats, surface-mounted, or even track lighting) that will shoot a square beam of light onto a pool table, thus lighting every pocket but with no spillover. I imagine the three beams to overlap to create the rectangle of light needed.

I have specified a lot of lighting in my career, and have called in experts when the job demanded it. During my time in school, I took some lighting courses, and have built my own fixtures and a light table. That's just for background. The reason I believe something like this must exist comes from one of my books on lighting design -- it said, if I remember correctly, that there are ceiling fixtures that light pictures in frames, and they either have baffles of some kind (like barn doors on theatrical spots) or some other means of adjusting the perimeter of the beam so that it illuminates only what is in the frame -- in short, it produces a rectangle of light.

Has anyone heard of such a fixture, or have any idea where I could go or who I could consult about this?

Thanks in advance! Any input is most appreciated.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

catwoman said:


> Hi, I'm an interior designer with an odd need, but I have reason to believe it exists. Just hard to find!
> 
> I would like to install three square ceiling lights (don't care if they are hi hats, surface-mounted, or even track lighting) that will shoot a square beam of light onto a pool table, thus lighting every pocket but with no spillover. I imagine the three beams to overlap to create the rectangle of light needed.
> 
> ...


Hello

Welcome to ET:thumbsup:

There is no need to start more threads.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Catwoman, this forum is for professional electricians and related tradespersons, so I am closing this thread. 

Please Google search "lighting fixtures with square spot patterns" to find what you are looking for.


----------

